# New - miserable and confused



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

Dear Fellow Sufferers:

*I have been developing IBS or perhaps SIBO (I have no clue) for about 6 months,* I feel so out of place because others have suffered for year and years. BUT, after a slow start suddenly I was having misery after everything I ate, I woke up with cramps and diarrhea and then all day long I was in misery. This is no joke. I hurt all over and ache, as well as having specific pain and abdominal cramping.

I've always eaten 'everything except beans' and suffered no side effects. Until recently.

*Is it possible to 'develop' IBS-C as an adult*? Just out of the blue. I have lots of 'conditions' mostly related to a *defective immune system*, so perhaps this is just another 'condition'? (I have *Primary Immune Deficiency Disorder*, and not only does my immune system fail to protect me, but my immune system attacks my organs/systems).

Two days ago I started the *FODMAP food plan*, plus taking MiraLax (Polyethylene Glycol) once a day. And now My system is calming down. It's amazing. But the FODMAP way of eating is a major step, and one I'm taking willingly while I'm in agony.

I see a *gastroenterologis*t on the 20th, scheduled originally to discuss a my malfunctioning esophagus but now this gastrointestinal problem is far more concerning to me.

I have been part of many *online support forums* over the years and I have learned far more in them than I ever have from my doctors. And my family is full of medical specialists. * But the support groups have been a life saver for me*.

So here I am, ElaineD, hoping for support and information.

Regards, ElaineD


----------



## Peony17 (Jun 11, 2017)

Things that really helped me

1. Iberogast --helps the muscular contractions to move things along the digestive tract

2. Zinc l-carsinine --take for several weeks to heal the lining. It is inflammed and that is what is causing the pain.

I got my SIBO from too many antibiotics and heavy stress. Using an app called SOunds Like IBS was also helpful on the emotional side.

Meditation really helps lower the pain perception.

3. I did follow the Specific Carbohydrate Diet for about 3 months and slowly moved to real food, also made my own yogurt.

4. Magnesium for constiptation...dont use if you have diaherra


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow, so many ideas. Should take the magnesium supplement OUT for the time being.

I haven't taken any antibiotics for quite a while, but if my Immune System isn't doing its job, I suppose SIBO is also possible?

I use meditation and a great book How to Be Sick, by Toni Bernhard, which has a low key Zen approach.

Will look up the Specific Carbohydrate Diet.

And the zinc and the Iberogast (tho that sounds just to weird to be real). But I ordered them both and they're on the way.

Thanks SO much Peony...also my favorite flower of all time!

Regards, ElaineD

Why is your post marked 'advertisement'?


----------



## adamjeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Elaine,

When you go see your gastrointerologist be sure to ask them to give you a SIBO breath test kit. That is the only sure fire way to figure out if you have SIBO. If the test comes back positive, then there are two approaches to take. The first is a 2 week round of antibiotics, usually Rifaxin. The other option is to use natural antibiotics. Each have their pros and cons. Dr. Alison Siebecker is one of the foremost doctors on SIBO. Her website is full of great info, http://www.siboinfo.com/.

One of the things few doctors pay attention to is next steps after the round of antibiotics. Once you kill the bacteria you need to get it out of your system or it will repopulate. On the above website, this is detailed in the "Prevention" section. I am not sure if your doctor will be open to this, mine certainly wasn't so be prepared for that. Hope this helps.


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks Adam,

I neglected to mention that I have ALSO developed thrush, which is a fungal infection of the tongue!

I am gearing up for a long haul here.

Regards, Elaine


----------



## ElaineD (Jun 11, 2017)

I Found the FODMAP food elimination plan, and the problem (IBS-D) is 90% better! No lactose or glucose, and the list of foods that are part of the FODMAP foods that trigger IBS is interesting, almost bizarre.

I can have strawberries and grapes, but not cherries! Peanuts and pecans, but not cashews. I forgot that cashews are a FODMAP food, ate several while traveling and paid the price.

The main thing is that the result of avoiding the FODMAP foods is so rewards, and the price I pay when eating foods on the FODMAP list is so terrible, it isn't that hard to follow.

I do miss onions, and garlic, but I have found lactose free everything, and a reasonable glucose free bread. I NEVER EVER EVER thought I would be a lactose/glucose free kind of person, but 'suddenly' I am.

I am seeing a gastroenterologist for a problem with my esophagus and eventually will ask for help with the IBS-D. But I'm not sure that's so important, now that the FODMAP program has worked so well.

Regards, Elaine


----------

